

NVCA admits first online VC, FundersClub (S12), to its ranks - mittal
http://venturebeat.com/2013/01/28/members-only-nvca-admits-fundersclub-into-its-ranks/

======
rdl
I still think it's amazing that they were able to raise money for themselves
on their own platform.

